
Show HN: Pinda – multi-player minigames in pure JavaScript - indocomsoft
https://pinda.fun/
======
indocomsoft
Source code is at [https://github.com/pinda-fun/pinda-
fun/](https://github.com/pinda-fun/pinda-fun/)

